# Possibly fostering! Need advice on contract info.



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think that this sounds fair, though I have fostered before- it was mostly for our local HS when I worked there as a teen. It was less than formal, you know? Just ask them for anything additional you want in writing before starting. Where are you located again? I can't remember! If you're in Ohio, GRIN needs foster homes very badly!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am in New York, so I'm afraid Ohio is way too far. Also, we wanted a relatively young dog to foster, since our dogs are still quite young and very playful. We were afraid an older dog would not fit in here, even for short periods. I also am not willing to take on a dog with aggressive behaviors, for our current dogs safety. We made this decision alittle late I'm afraid, and since I have a one month vacation coming up shortly, time ws really of the essence.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The contract you posted seems to cover things well. As for knowing for sure if the rescue will pay a vet bill I would definatly e-mail someone there and ask before sending in the contract. Then if they do pay vet bills keep that e-mail response in your files as well. 

Most foster contracts are set up only because along the way some rescues have run into very bad foster homes in the past and now they need to try and cover all their bases to protect them and the animal they hand over to be foster.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would get absolute clarity about the vetting costs. Personally, I would not foster for a group that expects me to pay vet bills and then they reimburse the foster. You will get stuck with the vet bills.

I have real reservations about any group that has you sign a contract agreeing to be fined if they think you broke the contract. I would also be wary of signing up to foster for a group that does not have their 501c3 non profit.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Since the foster is close to me, I will ask them if their is a vet they use in the area that would eliminate the need for me to lay out any money. I am assuming from what I read that the 5,000 is for penalty if you give the dog to someone without the rescues permission, breed the dog, or euthanize it for any reason other than humane. I will also clarify that. I don't want to necessarily eliminate them just becasue they don't have 501c staus yet. They are in the process of doing so, and seem to really want to help the animals. Every rescue starts somewhere.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up for more input please


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Edited because I do not want anyone to think I was referring to this rescue. I was not...

Here is a link I found valuable. I think, but I'm not sure, charities need to be registered with the state. This is a database for NY. http://www.charitiesnys.com/registration_reporting_new.html


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

After e-mailing back and forth wit the woman in charge, it is clear that I will be taking the pup to her vet, and she takes care of the bill. It is only in the case of emergency (ie. the vet is closed), and I have to go to an emergency vet, that i lay out money she reimburses. I also would be first pick on the pup if we do decide to keep her. I am hoping I can get some info on this rescue, but haven't been sucessful finding anything on the internet excpet a post by her on a yahoo group to have a "doggie train" set up for the liter of pups to come from GA to NY.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that with my rescue they have several vets that they use and I take all my fosters to their vets. It does feel nice to walk into a vet and walk out not having to pay a bill. There was an instance when my last foster Romeo was sick on a holiday weekend and I had to take him to my vet on Saturday. He gave me a discount and I paid the bill. The rescue paid me back very fast after getting a copy of the bill. 

I did see on their petfinder site that they cover medical expenses and food. 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY966.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JM...this rescue does post on Facebook and has 2,765 fans. 
*
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Oh, I hope you get to foster the deaf pup!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I do too Karen! She look like such a sweet doll baby! She is almost all white, with some barely tan spottings, pinkish tan nose, and the bluest eyes. so so cute!! I think she is part lab and part pit bull. I will have to read up on special considerations for a deaf pup. Obviously...hand signals, but I was wondering if there is anything else. We are all set for a home visit this coming Saturday, so I am hoping to know by then if we are approved. If all is clear, I will take her in after August 17th, since that is my last day before my almost 1 month vacation.


----------

